# UP Biz Train in Austin Today!!!



## Bob Dylan (Feb 9, 2011)

Today the UP biz train was parked at the Amtrak Station in downtown Austin next to the station! I received a call from a friend that lives by the station, even though it was 20 degress and wind chill in the single digits (a cold front with rain/.sleet blew through this early AM), had to go down to see it!

Upon arrival there were police everywhere, Austin, Texas Highway Patrol and UP police!(first ones ive ever seen!) All three Austin agents were on duty (usually only 1 or 2 at a time) and they told me that the Governor of Texas (Rick Goodhair)would be coming for lunch/visit. There were about 40-50 Boy Scouts and their leaders in the station,was told they were going to get to tour the train, the Lead engine was the UP one painted with BSA 2010 and Emblem on the sides, other just a regular yellow UP engine.

The consist of the train was: baggage car/THREE DOME Cars!! :wub: /a dinner, three sleeping cars and twocoaches! I wasnt allowed to get close or take any pictures with my phone, "Security" the cops were saying! The friendly agents told me to come back after 4 and I may be able to get aboard for a quick tour, whichj I did! I was allowed to visit the business car (platform) and one of the domes, pretty plush, part of these cars were in St. Louis last year for our Gathering when the old timers Bill H and I were allowed aboard to use the bathroom, get a quick look! The UP crewman at the biz car told me that they were doing business with the Gov and some Legislators since our Leg is in session for it's bi-annual session! Supposed to leave in the morning, the guy said he wasnt able to tell where it was going next for "Security" reasons! Pretty sweet way to travel, as we old timers say "Those were the days!"


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 9, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> even though it was 20 degress and wind chill in the single digits (a cold front with rain/.sleet blew through this early AM), had to go down to see it!


I wish for days that warm!




We yankees can take it - not like those southern boys!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Feb 9, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Today the UP biz train was parked at the Amtrak Station in downtown Austin next to the station! I received a call from a friend that lives by the station, even though it was 20 degress and wind chill in the single digits (a cold front with rain/.sleet blew through this early AM), had to go down to see it!
> 
> Upon arrival there were police everywhere, Austin, Texas Highway Patrol and UP police!(first ones ive ever seen!) All three Austin agents were on duty (usually only 1 or 2 at a time) and they told me that the Governor of Texas (Rick Goodhair)would be coming for lunch/visit. There were about 40-50 Boy Scouts and their leaders in the station,was told they were going to get to tour the train, the Lead engine was the UP one painted with BSA 2010 and Emblem on the sides, other just a regular yellow UP engine.
> 
> The consist of the train was: baggage car/THREE DOME Cars!! :wub: /a dinner, three sleeping cars and twocoaches! I wasnt allowed to get close or take any pictures with my phone, "Security" the cops were saying! The friendly agents told me to come back after 4 and I may be able to get aboard for a quick tour, whichj I did! I was allowed to visit the business car (platform) and one of the domes, pretty plush, part of these cars were in St. Louis last year for our Gathering when the old timers Bill H and I were allowed aboard to use the bathroom, get a quick look! The UP crewman at the biz car told me that they were doing business with the Gov and some Legislators since our Leg is in session for it's bi-annual session! Supposed to leave in the morning, the guy said he wasnt able to tell where it was going next for "Security" reasons! Pretty sweet way to travel, as we old timers say "Those were the days!"


I know what you mean, Jim.


----------



## had8ley (Feb 10, 2011)

Good find Jim...I just wish the UP had kept the C&NW biz train intact. At least one class 1 is still running a class act. :hi:


----------



## bretton88 (Feb 15, 2011)

BNSF's train is a sight to behold too. Stainless steel, 14 cars, sometimes more, long. They still have attendants in full uniform. The UP train is nice though.


----------

